# pike size limits



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

does anyone else notice there are a lot of hammer handles around? the dnr should have a a size limit something like this:
you may keep pike that are 
8-14 inches
24 inches and above

Do you agree? 
thanks


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

I think 8" is a bit small to keep. Maybe somethin like 16-24" and 32"+. The lakes we've been fishing for pike, the majority seem to fall in the 18-25" range.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

WE SHOULD CONSIDER WHAT CANADA DOES. THEIR SLOT LIMITS WORK GREAT. KEEP THE EATERS 18"-22". KEEP ONLY ONE TROPHY OVER 32". I FISH THE AUSABLE RELIGIOUSLY AND IT TAKES 15-18 FISH TO FIND ONE OVER 24".SURE WE GET 40+ FISH DAYS BUT 90% ARE 18-22 INCHERS, UNLIKE 10-15 YEARS AGO WHEN 1 OUT 3 WERE KEEPERS. SAME WITH INLAND LAKES,TONS OF LITTLE ONES SO WHY NOT LET US EAT THEM AND SAVE THE SPAWNERS?
ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PIKE UNLIMITED CLUB THAT WAS BASED OUT OF KALAMAZOO?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

there is 'pikemasters' located in marshall mich.............and mike king of kingfisher charters would probably be the guy to ask about other pike clubs!.......................as far as northerns this year, we've taken 50 or so and i don't recall if any have been undersize.....my problem has been walleyes(inland) this year, they been hard to come by..its been the big water,detroit river,st clair or erie..or no keeper eyes....up glennie way, i'm surprized(if ur hunting pike) fletchers,beaver,thunder bay river impoundments,tittibawasee river impoundments,hubbard etc have not been on your tour or schedule..............


----------



## Will_S (Jan 8, 2002)

Pike are like any other fish and can be underharvested and over harvested. In cases like the Ausable River catch and release could be hurting the fishery and it might be necessary to contact your district biologist to find out if special regulations have been considered for that body of water. To many fish is just as bad as too few.

Regulations based on science are what we all should want the DNR to strive for. In some fisheries the pike may be 10 years of age and only reach 22-24". That type of fishery may never be helped except in the case of a complete kill and re-stock.

Slot limits are something that the fisheries managers will never buy into becasue they know that enforcement is too difficult. Slot limits are also difficult for the general public to understand. I'm always surprised at the dissapointing number of people that don't ever read the Fishing Guide. For instance, do you know how many pike lakes carry a 30" size limit? How many pike lakes carry no size limit? How many pike lakes do not allow spearing? The odds of Joe Public understanding slot limits or for that matter ever knowing that they are in place would be pretty poor.

If you are not happy with your current pike fishery contact your distict biologist and let he/she know how you feel and what you have observed. They all understand that input from sportsmen in the field is the best data they can collect.

Will


----------



## Kingfisher (Sep 13, 2000)

There are lakes all over the state that are not managed properly. The problem is the one size fits all condom law. I have two totally opposite lakes 10 miles apart. One with low numbers of large fish with low pressure and great forage. This lake should have much higher size limits or a workable slot limit and as the D.N.R. owns half of this lake as well as the boat launch there would be no problem enforcing it. On the other hand Big Blue lake has too many weeds and stunted pike and there has finally been action there to extend the limit back to 5 and remove the size limit alltogether. I thank Our local Biologist for having the sense to see past the one size law and make the nessasary changes. This type of change has to be done at the local level as Will S. once pointed out in a past post. Call your local district D.N.R. fisheries Biologist and let him know your input on this matter. Kingfisher


----------

